# 3D archery in mexico



## lozzano (Feb 17, 2009)

*more mexico pics*

more mexico pics:


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like a fun shoot.


----------



## mq1_kenobi (Jan 29, 2006)

wish more shoots had the corona girls :darkbeer:


----------



## Oktinbender (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks awesome! Where in Mexico?


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

great pics. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

mq1_kenobi said:


> wish more shoots had the corona girls :darkbeer:


Agreed!


----------



## lozzano (Feb 17, 2009)

*mexico 3D*

This shoot was in Juarez Mexico, held april 11. It is part of the chihuahua state 3D championship. And Yes there are always corona girls or tecate girls! here are some more pictures of this shoot and the one before, enjoy!


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like good pictures and good shoots. How far were the shoots.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Viva la Teacte!


Viva la Carona!

:darkbeer:


----------



## lozzano (Feb 17, 2009)

*mexico 3D*

Very competitive, shots were between 8 to 45 meters, average 25-38( 40 targets.)


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

dont think i could concentrate very long though with all the fine latina's there


----------

